# Chocolates in the sun!



## Javadoo (May 23, 2011)

My beautiful chocolate girls.....Java (left) and Moka (right):



















Moka:










Java and her pumpkin:










My girls at the Cape (Cod)!!


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

So shiny! Love it!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Gorgeous labs! So shiny and in shape!


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Now those are some *GAW-JUSS *Doggies!!! *BEAUTIMUS!*


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i've always had a special like for chocolate labs....these two are beautiful..


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Beautiful chocolates!


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

I love that photo of your dog with the pumpkin. Dogs crack me UP with their little desires and joys.


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

Ah - Java and Moka! <3 <3 <3 Two of my favorite chocolate girls!! They are so gorgeous... and that picture of Java with the pumpkin still cracks me up, even though I've looked at it like 10 times :biggrin:


----------



## leilaquinn (Sep 7, 2011)

Really pretty, I have a soft spot for chocolate dogs:wink:


----------

